# CCS or CPC-H Certification Question



## jedcoder17 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is anyone here also certified through AHIMA and have their CCS certification? I am a CPC and would like to start preparing for another certification.  I was considering either CCS so I am a part of AHIMA as well or get another certification through AAPC and get my CPC-H. What would you guys do? Thanks!!


----------



## auntsashie (Jun 15, 2011)

I have just passed the CCS (in April).  The CCS is oupt and inpt so having never been an inpt coder I was very nervous about it.  Some of my inpt co-workers helped me out and I actually made higher on my inpt part vs the outpt (even though I have coded outpt for 5 years.) The CCS is not all mulitiple choice like the CPC test. And I found out my results before I left the testing center.  I considered getting another certification thru AAPC but I feel like the CCS makes me more marketable.  AHIMA's CEUs were a little confusing to me but luckily I work with 4 CCSs and they helped me with that.


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not certified yet.  I am trying to get certified through Ahima for the CCS.  If you want to work for a hospital I would say get the CCS because that is what I am seeing that the hospitals are looking for.


----------



## auntsashie (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree that hospitals like the CCS. It is the most recognized where I live. But I love my CPC because it saved me from being unemployed when our ASC was bought out and my co-workers all lost their jobs.


----------



## Aleifer (Jul 20, 2011)

I recommend getting a CCS if you can.  Most hospitals and coding companies recognize CPC nowadays but CCS definitely seems to be the gold standard.  I am using my CPC-H course as preparation for the outpatient section of the CCS since I didn't learn CPT and HCPCS when I got my RHIT.  In those days, early 1990's, there were no coding certifications, very tough inpatient coding scenarios was included on the RHIT.
CAUTION regarding CCS: Really prep well for the CCS because it has a very low first time pass rate and it is an expensive test without a free retake ($299 for AHIMA member, doesn't include prep books) 
In 2010  1837 first time CCS test takers    48.5% 891 passed on first try    
In 2009  1883  first time CCS test takers   51.2% 964 passed on first try
In 2008    891 first time CCS test takers    45.55% 406 passed on first try


----------



## Aleifer (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what the pass rate is for CPC-H?
Also, they just revamped the format of the CCS exam so make sure to get the new review book when it comes out in the middle of August if you are planning to take CCS.


----------

